

Why Search Is Still King But Ignored - rsardeha
http://cemagnifique.com/2011/04/12/why-search-is-still-king/
Why are there hardly any search startups funded, while the search industry is one of the most profitable industries?
======
petervandijck
Actually a pretty good question. Search is highly profitable (although you
might need scale for that to be true), and clearly not yet "solved". And
Google seems distracted.

I hope it will be someone else than Bing to take advantage of that.

